# Audi Exclusive Sighting: TT RS in Malibu Blue



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










As part of our ongoing series on special build cars by Audi Exclusive, this particular Audi TT RS popped onto our radar when it was featured on TT-Forum.co.uk. Malibu Blue is the reported name of this light blue metallic. Admittedly we've had a light blue Audi of our own, namely a Jet Blue S5 that we parted company with earlier this year but we're not sure yet about this one. Of course the TT RS looks amazing though admittedly it would do so in nearly any color at all. Our reasoning on the Jet Blue S5 was that it was an R8 color but we remain not yet won over on Malibu Blue. Visions of Barbie come to mind but we'll hold off on making a final opinion until we've seen it live and in the alloy.

Editor's Note: We've changed the link to the UK TT Forum because it's the original post and because it includes high-res. Sorry for mistaking that and thanks Adam for the tip.

See more photos after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

